#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Gedaan Voor het Huwelijk...Help deze hulpeloze meisje !!!

## Me&Me

Salaam iedereen..

Ik zit met een heel groot PROBLEEM!
Ik ben een meisje van 19jaar.
Begin van't jaar 2004 ben ik op het rechte pad..ik was al een beetje opt rechte pad maar niet helemaal ,ik ging uit en had veel vriendjes en rookte..maar sinds 8maand geleden heb ik alles achter me gelaten.. ik ben beginne bidden(hamdoelillah) en lezen en zag dat ik veel verkeerd had gedaan...en hoop dat ik inchal'allah vergeven zal worden..

Nu ik heb een jongen leren kennen 5maand geleden na dat ik ben beginne bidden enzo..en werd smoorverlieft op hem ...twee weken nadien lag ik met Hem in bed... Het gebeurde zo snel..en was echt in schok.. hij zei een paar weken later dat hij dat expres heeft gedaan omdat hij me niet wou verliezen ..en dat hij dan zeker zou zijn dat ik met hem ging trouwen.. ik hou van hem en wil zeker met hem trouwen maar wat hij gedaan heeft vergeef ik hem nooit..
moehiem tot nu toe gaat alles goed tussen ons en we willen de volgende zomer trouwen..maar nu heb ik nog een probleem..
mijn vader zijn vriend is een rifki en heeft daar blijkbaar informatie gevraagt en hij weet dus door die rifki dat iemand me ten huwelijk heeft gevraagt enzo..en zei ook tegen mijn moeder dat mijn vriend met mijn voeten speelt en van me profiteert enzo...

Wat moet ik nu doen?? kan een rifki zoiets te weten komen?? Moet ik hem geloven en afstand houden van mijn vriend??? k hoop dat iemand me kan helpen..groetjes

----------


## Rakia2004

Assalamou alaikom wa rahmatullah wa barakatou Zus 

jah zus, dat is inderdaad een grote probleem onder de zusters van tegenwoordig... Ik weet het , het is enorm moeilijk voor je, maar je gaat een oplossing voor vinden... Wat hebben je ouders gezegd over die gast? Zij moeten toch eens ga nachecken over zijn familie enzo? Die Rifki, die kan het inderdaad wel te weten komen en Allah weet beter natuurlijk.. Maar wat je nou nmaal moet doen, is vergiffenis vragen uit je hart, vl bidden, extra bidden en echt vergiffenis vragen uit je hart... En aan je ouders vragen wat ze van hem vinden... Ik vind het ook maar erg van hem, hij deed dat express zegt hij , maar je weet toch dat er nmaal vl gasten fitna plegen en zeggen we gaan trouwen en dan na een tijdje niets meer van hen laten weten... Daarom zegt de Koran, wees maagd voor je huwelijk, dan betreedt je het huwelijk in een juiste pad 

Maar echt, zoals ik zeg, bid en vraag vergiffenis, en in de 5 maanden dat je hem kent? Valt hij goed mee wat betreft zijn karakter, je moet nmaal weten, trouwen is niet zo vident, jullie moeten met elkaar overeenkomen, dezelfde niveau van gedachten hebben enzo... 

*Ik hoop dat het wat duidelijk is wat ik wil zeggen... maar echt babbel met die gast waar hij naartoe gaat en jah het is enorm stom van je, maar ieder persoon leert uit zijn fouten.. Maar ja die fout kan je geen 2 keer doen h, ontmaagd is ontmaagd* 

Assalamou alaikom wa rahmatullah wa barakatou Zus

OUgtekom fie Dien inchAllah
Rakia

----------


## spaceforce

Wat is een Rifki???

----------


## oumaisa

> _Geplaatst door spaceforce_ 
> *Wat is een Rifki???*



imam......elfkih.... 


volgens mij is rifki berbers of heb ik het verkeerd???

----------


## Arab2004

Jah dat zou ik ook wel eens willen weten wat een Rifki inhoud....Wie kan daar een duidelijk antwoord op geven???

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Me&Me_ 
> *Salaam iedereen..
> 
> Ik zit met een heel groot PROBLEEM!
> Ik ben een meisje van 19jaar.
> Begin van't jaar 2004 ben ik op het rechte pad..ik was al een beetje opt rechte pad maar niet helemaal ,ik ging uit en had veel vriendjes en rookte..maar sinds 8maand geleden heb ik alles achter me gelaten.. ik ben beginne bidden(hamdoelillah) en lezen en zag dat ik veel verkeerd had gedaan...en hoop dat ik inchal'allah vergeven zal worden..
> 
> Nu ik heb een jongen leren kennen 5maand geleden na dat ik ben beginne bidden enzo..en werd smoorverlieft op hem ...twee weken nadien lag ik met Hem in bed... Het gebeurde zo snel..en was echt in schok.. hij zei een paar weken later dat hij dat expres heeft gedaan omdat hij me niet wou verliezen ..en dat hij dan zeker zou zijn dat ik met hem ging trouwen.. ik hou van hem en wil zeker met hem trouwen maar wat hij gedaan heeft vergeef ik hem nooit..
> moehiem tot nu toe gaat alles goed tussen ons en we willen de volgende zomer trouwen..maar nu heb ik nog een probleem..
> ...


wa 3alajkum assalam zuster.
Ik vind dat je na ttawba moet je vriend je hand vragen bij je ouders, en je moet niet veel aan de mensen luisteren, het was wel een groot fout maar wat gebeurt is gebeurt, je moet denken aan je toekomst,
als je het heel snel kunt oplossen (trouwen bedoel ik), en als je vriend niet wil, dan moet je hulp vragen van je moeder, je hebt zeker veel meer relatie met je moeder dan met je vader,vertel alles tegen haar,want zo iets moet je niet alleen voor je zelf laten, je hebt iemand nodig die je kan helpen.

ssalamoe 3alajkum

----------


## spaceforce

Wat een toestand. Die heeft je echt gebruikt met voorbedachte rade.
Jou verleiden tot sex. En achteraf komt hij met zo'n smoesje. Is hij wel te vertrouwen? Hij kan je zo chanteren om steeds met hem naar bed te gaan anders zegt ie vaarwel tegen je. Hij kan je nu alle sexuele handelingen laten doen. Het lijkt wel een bezetting om met je naar bed te gaan en achteraf kenbaar maken met je te willen trouwen.

----------


## Neetje

Hoi Me&Me,

Ik vindt het heel knap van jou dat je open bent tegen over je zelf en dat is belangerijk! en je bent ook eerlijk tegen je vriend! 

Mijn mening hier over is: als je echt van je vriend houd en hij van jou dan moet je nu plannen maken zodat je met je vriend kunt trouwen ook al heb je seks voor het huwlijk gehad De Here God vergeeft jou zonden en je laat ook zien in je brief dat je spijt hebt gehad en dat geeft niet want wij maken eenmaal fouten of je goed bent of niet! But anyway... Je moet je relatie niet laten beinvloeden door die rifki als je dat doet dan ga je de helemaal de mist in en dat is niet de bedoeling! maak een plan samen met je vriend zorg er voor dat jou vriend bij jou vader om jouw hand vraagt maar, je moet wel goed plannen want anders wordt het niks. Ik moet ook iets bekennen ik heb ook seks voor het huwlijk gehad en ik heb God om vergeving gevraagd en die vergeving heb ik gekregen en ik ben Allha zeer dankbaar voor ik ben nu getrouwd en ik heb een prachtige dochter gekregen van de Heer .

Ik hoop dat het goed komt met jou en je vriend en vraag God of Hij jou wilt helpen want je kunt het tenslote niet alleen! 

groetjes Neetje

----------


## A.selaam

aselaam zuster,


Ik vind het heel erg voor je dat je dit gedaan hebt, want je kan je maagdelijkheid maar 1 keer aan iemand geven en dat zou in je huwelijksnacht moeten gebeuren en niet ervoor, en ik hoop voor jou dat deze jongen met jou trouwd , maar meestal gebeurd dat niet want je zegt dat je na twee weken al met hem in bed lag en dat is wel erg snel naar mijn mening en deze jongen kan gaan denken dat je wel makkelijk bent en niet erg slim, en daarom zou hij niet met jou trouwen.
Wat ik jou wil zegggen is dat hij mischien een spelletje met je speelt, als hij serieus met je wilde trouwen dan had hij jou eer beschermd totdat hij met je kan trouwen, en als hij een goede jongen was zou hij niet met je naar bed gaan om je te kunnen houden want hij kon ook op zoveel manieren je zijn liefde tonen en je overtuigen om met hem te trouwen en het lijkt mij dat deze jongen niet van goede huize is, hij is niet goed opgevoed en wil jij met zo iemand je leven delen.


groetjes en veel sterkte ermee

----------


## Me&Me

Woelah bedankt Neetje!!!
Je hebt me doen inzien dat Allah swh echt mensen vergeeft... (in zo'n situatie) ik hoop dat Hij me ook vergeeft...inchal'allah.

Thala xxx dikke bousas!!!

----------


## Neetje

Beste Me&Me 


hoi bedankt voor je compliment en God zal je helpen. 
Je moet opletten en goed lezen wat de anderen je vertelen en je bent jong en je kunt veel van je fouten leren, niemand is perfect alleen God die de aarde en de hemel heeft geschapen en God houd van jou want jij ben ook zijn schepsel en als je echt aan God vraagt of Hij jou wil vergeven dan heeft hij het al vast gedaan. En in de koran staat er ook in als je spijt hebt van je zonden en je vraagt het aan God dan is het al weg gewist maar jou moet wel altijd in God vertrouwen of het goed gaat of slecht, altijd in Allha vertrouwen want Hij is je beste vriend

Veel liefs 

Neetje

----------


## marokkogirl16

salam
heb ongeveer hetzelfde probleem ben otmaagd voor het huwelijk en ben bang als ik ga trouwen dat ze er dan achter komen het ging alenmaal veels te snel dus begrijp hoe jij je voelt en weet hetzelf ook niet insjahlah als mijn huidige vriend er achter komt wilt hij niet met mijn trouwen denk ik

----------


## Rakia2004

Salamou alaikom wa rahmatullah wa barakatou zusje 

Je hebt inderdaad een grote fout gedaan, maar zoals ik het meisje heb aangeraden, bidt vl en lees vl smeekbeden en inchAllah zal God je helpen. Je hebt een grote fout gedaan, jah, maar die fout hebben de vle meisjes al gedaan. Bidt echt vl .. en over je toekomstige man... het probleem is, dat hij het wel kan weten of je ontmaagd bent of maagd bent.. Door in te gaan, voelt hij zelf of het "moeilijk" is of "gemakkelijk" (sorry voor die woorden en beschrijving, maar is nmaal zo), ik ken een vriendin die is getrouwd ze was ook al ontmaagd, en hij is compleet veranderd na de huwelijksnacht, als gevolg scheiding etc.. Dus ik raad je aan ook al is het moeilijk zus, als je je "toekomstige" man leert kennen , je gewoon moet vragen "wat doe je als je vrouw niet meer maagd is" en dan hoor je zijn reactie wel.. Ik hoop voor jou inchAllah dat hij ervoor open is en er niet vl bij stilstaat, dat hij het dan direct verstaat... 

Ik hoop voor jou het beste zus, maar bidt vl zoals ik eerder zei en lees vl smeekgebeden, die zullen je inchAllah helpen.. Moge Allah mij vergeven als ik iets mis heb gezegd. 

Assalamou alaikom wa rahmatullah wa barakatou IEDEREEN 

Ougtekom fie Dien inchAllah 

Rakia

----------


## Me&Me

Ja tis echt moeilijk tegenwoordig..en ik ben blijkbaar niet de enige met dit probleem ..ik hoop inchal'allah dat hij me niet verlaat want anders pleeg ik zelfmoord...ik weet dat zoiets ni mag enzo maar als ik verdriet heb denk ik alleen maar aan dat..

ik wil niemand anders dan hem..(degene die me ontmaagd heeft) 
en soms weet ik niet of ik echt echt van hem houd of gewoon omdat ik moet omdat ik bang ben dat ik niemand anders zal vinden die van me houd en me zal respecteren..
Hoe kan ik dat nu weten?
Maar ik weet zeker dat ik bij hem zal blijve..
ook al hou ik niet van hem..

maar als ik hetzelfde probleem zou hebben als dat meisje..hierboven
eerst en vooral zou ik dat zeker zeggen tegen men toekomstige dat ik ni meer maagd ben.
Ik ben al veel met jongens in contact gekome voor ik men vriend leerde kennen ,dat als ze ontdekken dat hun vrouw al ontmaagd is dat ze dat respeteren , als ze houden van hun vrouw dan is dat zo ...en ze zeiden zolang dat ze me niet bedriegt en altijd van me zal blijve houden..( en dat in deze tijd zoiets kan gebeuren en ze weten dat ze ook veel verkeerd hebben gedaan voor hun huwelijk )
als ze het dan niet begrijpen dat je al ontmaagd bent dan zijn ze gewoon achterlijk..moehiem zo'n deftige slimme jongens vind je ni zo gemakkelijk maar ik heb er al een paar ontmoet en dat was de moeite waart...(als je het hem vertelt ,zeg het dan op een moment wanneer je zeker weet dat hij echt echt van u houdt en niet zonder u kan leven))

moehiem thala en veel succes..love youuuu!!!

----------


## Me&Me

aja en als zijn antwoordt luidt: das geeennnn probleem schatje en dit en dat...dan weet je zeker dat hij vanaf dan gewoon met je voeten gaat spelen en u als een sletje behandelen..sommige jongens zijn zo smerig...

dus pas op en niet te snel juichen want in deze tijd is alles possible...  :argwaan:  
xxx

----------


## Ibtisem

assalam beste zusters ..ik heb een grote probleem ..ik was bijna met mijn neef verloofd en na en tijdje had mijn moeder met mijn tante ruzie dus .da s nie meer door gegaan .wij hebbe en grote fout gedaan want wij hebben met elkaar 1 keer geslapen !!!en nu is hij met en andere meisje getrouwd okaal hij van me zielsveel houd ik wens hem het beste inschallah hij blijft mijn neef ...maar de prbleem is ik heb en andere jongen lerekennen en wij zijn al 6 maanden samen ik hou heel veel van hem en hij van mij ik heb hem alles vertelt hij wilt me en echte vrouw maken hij wilt me kinderen geven en samen alles halal opbouwen ..ik heb schriek da hij me op en dag zal laten ik ben bang om hem kwijt te raken wa moet ik doen HELP en ik wil dat allah me inschallah zal vergeven amien !!!!!

----------


## Ramadan2012

Ik begrijp het verhaal niet helemaal maar ik benieuwd hoe alles is afgelopen..

----------


## Laylow010

Dumpen die zooi

----------


## ablonch

Je moet je benen dicht houden of was je stoned?

----------


## moi_marokkina

> aselaam zuster,
> 
> 
> Ik vind het heel erg voor je dat je dit gedaan hebt, want je kan je maagdelijkheid maar 1 keer aan iemand geven en dat zou in je huwelijksnacht moeten gebeuren en niet ervoor, en ik hoop voor jou dat deze jongen met jou trouwd , maar meestal gebeurd dat niet want je zegt dat je na twee weken al met hem in bed lag en dat is wel erg snel naar mijn mening en deze jongen kan gaan denken dat je wel makkelijk bent en niet erg slim, en daarom zou hij niet met jou trouwen.
> Wat ik jou wil zegggen is dat hij mischien een spelletje met je speelt, als hij serieus met je wilde trouwen dan had hij jou eer beschermd totdat hij met je kan trouwen, en als hij een goede jongen was zou hij niet met je naar bed gaan om je te kunnen houden want hij kon ook op zoveel manieren je zijn liefde tonen en je overtuigen om met hem te trouwen en het lijkt mij dat deze jongen niet van goede huize is, hij is niet goed opgevoed en wil jij met zo iemand je leven delen.
> 
> 
> groetjes en veel sterkte ermee


ben het hiermee eens.
mohiem ik krijg ook een raar gevoel hierbij.
ik zou zelf, hem wel dumpen dan maar ontmaagd en alleen het leven tegemoed gaan dan met iemand die je zoiets aan doet.
succes.

----------


## ton s

> Salaam iedereen..
> 
> Ik zit met een heel groot PROBLEEM!
> Ik ben een meisje van 19jaar.
> Begin van't jaar 2004 ben ik op het rechte pad..ik was al een beetje opt rechte pad maar niet helemaal ,ik ging uit en had veel vriendjes en rookte..maar sinds 8maand geleden heb ik alles achter me gelaten.. ik ben beginne bidden(hamdoelillah) en lezen en zag dat ik veel verkeerd had gedaan...en hoop dat ik inchal'allah vergeven zal worden..
> 
> Nu ik heb een jongen leren kennen 5maand geleden na dat ik ben beginne bidden enzo..en werd smoorverlieft op hem ...twee weken nadien lag ik met Hem in bed... Het gebeurde zo snel..en was echt in schok.. hij zei een paar weken later dat hij dat expres heeft gedaan omdat hij me niet wou verliezen ..en dat hij dan zeker zou zijn dat ik met hem ging trouwen.. ik hou van hem en wil zeker met hem trouwen maar wat hij gedaan heeft vergeef ik hem nooit..
> moehiem tot nu toe gaat alles goed tussen ons en we willen de volgende zomer trouwen..maar nu heb ik nog een probleem..
> mijn vader zijn vriend is een rifki en heeft daar blijkbaar informatie gevraagt en hij weet dus door die rifki dat iemand me ten huwelijk heeft gevraagt enzo..en zei ook tegen mijn moeder dat mijn vriend met mijn voeten speelt en van me profiteert enzo...
> ...


Niet zo moeilijk doen,als het leuk was,dan is het toch geen probleem

----------


## fir

Wa Salaam, nee dat kan niet hij is niet allah, ik hoop dat je vriend met je gaat trouwen anders kan het vlies altijd nog hersteld worden.

----------


## ton s

> Wa Salaam, nee dat kan niet hij is niet allah, ik hoop dat je vriend met je gaat trouwen anders kan het vlies altijd nog hersteld worden.


En de boel herstellen mag wel van Allah,dat is op ze amsterdam ......de boel belazeren

----------


## kpn

Ik geloof wel als zo een fki wat zegt over een persoon, Allah weet het beter.

----------


## niggger

Zolang j evriendje zijn afspraken nakomt is er niks aan de hand, wat rifki zegt tilt niet mee.. daden van je vriend die tellen zeer mee.. volg je gevoel... wat zegt je gevoel over je vriend??

----------


## ton s

Maak er geen drama van,als het moment maar mooi was en met respect was.En je bent niet zwanger geraakt.Trouwen daar ben je veel te Jong voor. Geniet van het leven en maak je EIGEN keuze en laat je niet leiden door anderen.

----------


## ton s

Je maagdenvlies laten herstellen dat is wel heel haram, en vraag je af is de man nog maagd.Wat denk je zelf?

----------

